# Top 10 Darwin Awards for 2013



## Gracie (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Toro (Dec 31, 2013)

For 7th place

[youtube]lxdnJjN-UCM[/youtube]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Dec 31, 2013)

Gracie said:


>



 thx


----------



## Noomi (Dec 31, 2013)

I love all of those. Some stupid people out there!


----------

